# Size of a swim by pond or water training pond



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Yes it's winter and I'm taking the time to use google earth in my area to find appropriate swim by opportunities or other water training opportunities. Google earth has a nice feature to measure distances. So I've been looking at various ponds. Unfortunately I don't know of any technical ponds around, so they will have to be ponds in parks. Most are oval or round here. Pot holes mainly. Some marshy peat bogs and some sandy. Anyway, there is one I'm looking at that is 28 yards by 65 yards. Is that a good size for swim by? The margins are mainly mowed grass to the edge (in a park) and the far ends are some reeds. I can walk all the way around it. Below is a photo of it. The water in it is very warm by Anchorage standards. And yes that is a bull moose in the background. He ended our training session that afternoon unfortunately.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Stacey, that is a little bit big but if it's the best you've got then use it. You'll want to use stakes or some other sort of marker since the grass is higher on the edges and she won't see bumpers just laying there. If you can find something smaller to teach water T on, then transfer over to this one it would be great. The larger makes it harder to learn on but great for proofing or commitment. I'll try to remember to take a picture of the swim-by pond I'm working Bally on right now. I taught the right over yesterday so now he has all the bits and pieces.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Anney,
What would be the optimal size? I can keep looking. I like the access and warm water of this pond, but I'm not stuck on it.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Ideal is about 15 yards x 30 yards


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The one that Dan dug specifically for that purpose is even smaller than that, I think. I think it's only about 10 yards by 20 yards.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Here's a Pat Nolan video I came across for teaching Swim by without a swim by pond. It's pretty good. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XRrIggr25o&index=32&list=WL


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Here's our swimby area. It's not an individual pond but a perfect spot created by a curly-Q finger


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Ideal is about 15 yards x 30 yards


Larger than that is excess. But you can get a good Swim-by done in many odd sizes and shapes of ponds.

EvanG


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I will be using the end of a U shaped pond. Not ideal but always open and always has water in it. Probably 40 yards across but if I get to the end and cast into the corner I can get a decent drill.


----------

